# Anyone know what is in the 2.5.4 update for the K2i?



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

I just updated from the Amazon site, with the hacks installed, and had no issues.  That was a large file, and it would be nice to know what it does.  I cannot see anything noticeable.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As far as anyone has been able to tell, any 2.5.x release where "x" is greater than 2 has not added any new features, and presumably only addresses bug fixes and/or performance tweaks.


----------



## Granvillen (Dec 12, 2009)

That was a hugh file, nevertheless, after I read the posts, I checked mine, and I got 2.5.6.  Thanks for the info.


----------



## NogDog (May 1, 2009)

As I stated in another thread, I think the 2.5.4 files Amazon is posting now are the full 2.5.2 installations with the 2.5.4 fixes/tweaks rolled up into them, so that Kindles at older (pre-2.5) versions will now update directly to 2.5.4 instead of 2.5.2 (and then get the incremental 2.5.x updates).


----------



## NiLuJe (Jun 23, 2010)

More or less the same as the 2.5.4 for K2 US, kernel update, USB mass storage update, and a bunch of patches to the system & framework.


----------

